# alabama



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

hello from bama country. anyone else from bama?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello from Millbrook in Elmore County. Welcome to the forums


----------



## N4UPD (May 8, 2012)

Hello from Clanton.Sure enjoy the forums.


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

N Central AL here......greetings!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

N4UPD said:


> Hello from Clanton.Sure enjoy the forums.


Isn't that the place with the giant peach watertower!! LOL


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

OH Yea... Forgot. RTR


----------



## PastorLarryT (Feb 12, 2009)

timmie said:


> hello from bama country. anyone else from bama?


Hello from Central Alabama!


----------



## N4UPD (May 8, 2012)

Yup home of the world's greatest peaches.I know I'm making some Georgia people mad.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

hope every one has their garden planted. i don't know about ya'll but i've got mine in and producing and replanting.i have plenty of tomatoes and yesterday i was given 30 more tomatoes and about 20 peppers that are going in the ground today. i don't know if i want to laugh or cry.


----------



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello from West Central Alabama! :wave:


----------



## libertyman777 (May 30, 2010)

East Alabama here!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

timmie said:


> hope every one has their garden planted. i don't know about ya'll but i've got mine in and producing and replanting.i have plenty of tomatoes and yesterday i was given 30 more tomatoes and about 20 peppers that are going in the ground today. i don't know if i want to laugh or cry.


Already pickled our first crop of cucumbers and getting ready to make salsa with the tomatoes!


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shelby County here.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Gonna repost this here:
July 6-8 is the first Disaster Supply tax free weekend in AL. Check with your local news website to see the complete list of eligible items & to make sure local taxes are waived also. Following years, it will be held the last weekend in February...


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Wander a bit between N AL/Central TN
But 'Muscle Shoals has got the Swampers'


----------



## MamaTo3 (May 25, 2012)

Just joined. NW AL here!


----------



## 18bravo (Dec 26, 2011)

Lee county here. But I get around in a few others for work.


----------



## Chaos (May 14, 2012)

I'm just outside of Mobile.


----------



## JJAMISON (Aug 3, 2011)

Tuscaloosa here!


----------



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

Tennessee River Valley area/Huntsville here. Saying :wave: Hi to all! 

Bandurasbox


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Chaos said:


> I'm just outside of Mobile.


Have you ever gone to any of the SAPP's monthly meetings? They have a ladies group as well.


----------



## GreyWolfAlpha (Aug 21, 2011)

Montgomery Area here.

Don't have the time to to be here much but welcome aboard.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey there Grey. Welcome from Millbrook


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Greetings from the Northeast corner of Alabama


----------



## boodan (Mar 1, 2012)

Greetings from LAUDERDALE AL !


----------



## boodan (Mar 1, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Wander a bit between N AL/Central TN
> But 'Muscle Shoals has got the Swampers'


YES WE DO!! greetings


----------



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

:congrat: RTR from the Wiregrass area,not able to be here much but it's good to see the Heart of Dixie represented here!


----------



## ckpettit (Jul 5, 2012)

Gadsden, AL here new here as well


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Marshall County Preppers are holding a workshop Sept. 24, 7pm @ Guntersville Rec Center. Topic: 'Grid down. When the electrical system fails.' How to be prepared for an extended power outage

Bonus topic, how to pack a 15 lb BOB, including 5 days of food.

Not sure I'll be able to make the drive, but if anyone does, I'd like some feedback on the presentations and discussions. 

More info at http://www.marshallpreppers.com


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> Marshall County Preppers are holding a workshop Sept. 24, 7pm @ Guntersville Rec Center. Topic: 'Grid down. When the electrical system fails.' How to be prepared for an extended power outage
> 
> Bonus topic, how to pack a 15 lb BOB, including 5 days of food.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Ive got some thinking to do! I just may go.


----------



## vet75fem (Oct 18, 2012)

*Mobile County*



Chaos said:


> I'm just outside of Mobile.


Mobile County in the Eight Mile/Chincula area here. Some people contact me about pricing of dehydrated/freeze dried stores. I group cook for folks and my husband I go to the River Church in Semmes.


----------

